

[askHN] Did Hacker News lose its #1 ranking on Google Search? - metastew

Every morning, I check HN by typing 'Hacker News' into Chrome's address bar and usually find it sitting on #1 spot. Today, it completely vanished from the first page and the #1 spot is occupied by www.thehackernews.com.<p>Any idea why?
======
ig1
It was discussed earlier, pg IP blocked google's crawlers due to the load they
put on the servers.

